# Mein erstes Zaskar LE im Aufbau



## Beaufighter (10. September 2009)

Hallo liebe GTler,
offiziell habe ich mich noch gar nicht richtig vorgestellt, da ich noch eine Ketzerin war und mich auf der Suche befand. Nun nach langer Jagd nach dem richtigen Rahmen und ein paar verpassten Gelegenheiten habe ich mir endlich einen Wunsch erfüllt. Ich entschuldige mich im Voraus für die schlechte Handycameraqualität, die nächsten Bilder werden dann mit einer geliehenen Digicam geschossen. Die Freude war sehr groß als das Paket endlich daheim antraf und vom Würfel erstmal argwöhnisch begutachtet wurde





und heraus kam aus der fremden Schale gepellt mein lang ersehntes bb Zaskar LE





Ich war doch recht erstaunt wie leicht der Rahmen ist 



 

und sehr erfreut über den guten Zustand, so dass auch Hugo und Elvis grünes Licht zum Aufbau gaben. 





Erstmal gibt es für den Rahmen und mich eine Belohnung, so dass das polieren für beide Seiten Spass macht.





Die Decales sind nun fast weg geknibbelt, da es eh Repros waren und mir ein Aufbau mit orangen Farbtupfern vorschwebt. Orange Decals sind mehr oder minder in Auftrag gegeben. Für den Antrieb wird eine XTR 900er Gruppe verbaut und zum Entschleunigen werden polierte Kooka Rachas Bremshebel verwendet. Bei der Sattelstütze und dem Vorbau steht noch die Wahl zwischen schwarze Ringle Zooka oder Syncros. Der orange Farbeinschlag kommt dann mit einem Chris King Steuersatz in mango, mit Schnellspannern, Sattelklemme, Kettenblattschrauben und vielleicht irgendwann wenn ich es mir leisten kann mit orangen Chris King Naben. Ich werde wohl alte Kleinanbauteile verwenden und sie dann bei madline eloxieren lassen oder zu orangen tune Teilen greifen.

Da es mein erster Komplettaufbau wird, hoffe ich auch insbesondere auf eure fachkundige Hilfe. Ach ja, da wäre noch die Federgabelsache. Ich habe mich in die Judy DH eingeschossen. Die ist aber rot und das beißt sich bekanntlicher Weise mit orange. Wie von zaskar-LE empfohlen werde ich dann, wenn meine Suche von Erfolg gekrönt wird, sie wohl entlacken und aufpolieren. Falls ich keine Judy DH bekommen sollte, wird es halt eine SL.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend und viele Grüße


----------



## Sascha123 (10. September 2009)

Dann bin ich mal wirklich gespannt was bald schönes kommt ... 


Ob Hugo und Elvis ein eigenes "Körbchen" montiert bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (10. September 2009)

...das wird ein schöner Thread! 

XTR 900 ist prima, Kooka Rachas funktionieren super, Gabel polieren ebenso ein gutes Vorhaben (am besten Nassschleifen, dafür Augen- und Atemschutz nicht vergessen!). Grundsätzlich draußen arbeiten, Farbe abbeizen ohnehin, wenn Du danach noch anständig atmen können willst. Ich hab' das auch schon mal gemacht, wenn Du Fragen haben solltest, kannst Du mich immer per PN anschreiben.

Gut, dass Du keine Ringlé-Spanner mehr nehmen willst. Die Twister sind übrigens die ohne Löcher. Aber egal ob mit oder ohne, die Ringlé-Spanner sind durch die Bank weg eine ergonomische und funktionale Katastrophe. Schön ausschauen tun sie allerdings schon  

Zum Thema Vorbau/Sattelstütze: eine passende Ringlé-Stütze zu finden wird ganz sicher nicht einfach, wenn Du Vorbau + Stütze von einem Hersteller haben möchtest und zu Ringlé tendieren solltest. Außerdem hatten die alten Ringlé Moby Stützen ein Haltbarkeitsproblem, da also vielleicht die neuere Moby Deuce nehmen und nicht die alte Moby Post. Bei der letzteren ist die Wandstärke leider arg dünn, und auch die Klemmung hat Schwächen. 

Schön wird es sicher in jedem Falle.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Beaufighter (11. September 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ob Hugo und Elvis ein eigenes "Körbchen" montiert bekommen.



Wenn dann ein orangenes! 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...das wird ein schöner Thread!



Vielen Dank auch! Wenn es mit der Gabel soweit ist, werde ich mich nochmal melden. Oh, dass die Ringlé Spanner nicht so das Wahre sind, wusste ich nicht und vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge! 

Viele Grüße
Arzu


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2009)

Bin gespannt was draus wird.

Die Judy SL steht hier immer noch rum und wartet auf Einsatz


----------



## Überholverbot (15. September 2009)

"Erstmal gibt es für den Rahmen und mich eine Belohnung, so dass das polieren für beide Seiten Spass macht.
"

du wirst ja hoffentlich nicht mit Hugo und Elvis polieren.


----------



## Beaufighter (16. September 2009)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> "Erstmal gibt es für den Rahmen und mich eine Belohnung, so dass das polieren für beide Seiten Spass macht.
> "
> 
> du wirst ja hoffentlich nicht mit Hugo und Elvis polieren.



 man könnte sie als Polierwatte missbrauchen, die Viecher sind sowas von weich, aber man muss mal echt schnell sein, um sie einzufangen. 

So, jetzt wirds endlich fruchtig! Das gute Teil ist unterwegs, ich habe es allerdings nicht von diesem Händler.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stemmel (16. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> So, jetzt wirds endlich fruchtig! Das gute Teil ist unterwegs,




*tiefLufthol* und *dahinschmelz*


----------



## Beaufighter (29. September 2009)

Sodele, es sind einige Päckchen in letzter Zeit angekommen und ein sehr sehr netter Besuch und Einkauf bei einem Forumsmitglied wurde getätigt. Vielen lieben Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle! Ich wollte ja schon eher schreiben und Bilder zeigen, aber da mein Handy allzu schlechte Bilder schießt und meine Freunde zu vergesslich sind, mir eine Digicam auszuleihen, kommen doch die Handybilder. Ich gelobe Besserung, was die Bilderqualität angeht und bin einfach zu ungeduldig noch länger zu warten.

Einige XTR 900er Teile für das Zaskar sind eingetroffen. Die Kurbel wird noch poliert und die Kurbelschrauben orange eloxiert, der Rest ist in einem sehr guten Zustand.





Der Laufradsatz besteht aus XTR 900er Naben und 121 Mavic SUP Ceramic Felgen.





Orange Akzente werden unter anderem mit folgenden Teilen gesetzt





Meine alten Ritchey Pedale werden noch von ihrem gelb befreit und ebenso poliert





Als Innenlager wird wohl dieses hier eingebaut, wobei ich mich noch nie mit Innenlager so recht beschäftigt habe und hoffe, dass das hier passt und ich nicht zu blauäugig an die Sache rangehe.





An das Zaskar soll eine Judy SL eingebaut werden. Dieser bunte Mix wird noch entlackt und poliert





Bei den Vorbauten bin ich mir noch nicht zu schlüssig, aber es wird wohl Syncros werden. Ein schwarzer Syncros Lenker ist auch schon organsiert.





Derzeit sieht der Rahmen so aus





Orange Decals sind in Auftrag gegeben und der Rahmen muss noch richtig aufpoliert werden.

Dann wünsche ich noch a gudds Nächtle!


----------



## Tingle (29. September 2009)

schicke parts, würde vlt noch die xtr naben in was besseres umspeichen und aber auf jeden fall den ringlé verbauen und den syncros am besten, ähm ... mir schicken 
der würde an steffen seinem weissen zaskar, welcher jetzt bei mir rum liegt viel besser passen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. September 2009)

alles ganz schick... aber 900er naben sind es net die 900er sind duen.  
wird aber e gschmeidig radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (29. September 2009)

Tingle schrieb:


> schicke parts, würde vlt noch die xtr naben in was besseres umspeichen und aber auf jeden fall den ringlé verbauen und den syncros am besten, ähm ... mir schicken
> der würde an steffen seinem weissen zaskar, welcher jetzt bei mir rum liegt viel besser passen.



Danke schön! Mich ärgert es nur, dass ich keine besseren Bilder machen konnte  Ich werde erstmal die Laufräder so fahren, bis ich mir Chris King Naben, White Industries oder ähnliches leisten kann, das dauert aber noch ne ganze Weile. Außerdem will ich das Zaskar richtig ran nehmen, da sind die Mavic Felgen schön stabil. Es soll kein Vitrinenrad werden. Hmmm, ach du ich glaub ich nehm den Syncros Vorbau , eine passende schwarze Syncros Sattelstütze fehlt mir noch, wenn jemand sich erbarmen mag! 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> alles ganz schick... aber 900er naben sind es net die 900er sind duen.
> wird aber e gschmeidig radl



Danke! Ähhh ja, sind 910er Naben. War ein wenig spät gestern.

Wegen dem Durchmesser der Sattelstütze: es ist ein 16" Rahmen und mitgeliefert wurde eine XT Sattelstütze mit Ø26.8 mm. Die sitzt ja meiner Meinung nach schon recht stramm, da ich oft gelesen habe es gehört eine Ø27 mm ran. Nicht dass ich mir ein Syncros besorge (was ja auch nicht so einfach ist) und die passt nicht rein und ich würde ja gern die Stütze auch bei den Abfahrten versenken wollen.


----------



## Sascha123 (29. September 2009)

Na wird ja langsam.
Bin schon auf die ersten Aufbaubilder gespannt.

Für meine 18er Zaskars hab ich je ne 27,2mm-Stütze drin. Keine Ahnung ob die für das 16er kleiner ist.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. September 2009)

Schöne Teile!

Für die XTR 900-Kurbeln ist in der Regel ein 107 mm-Innenlager erforderlich, so breit sollte also vorzugsweise die Welle des Syncros-Lagers sein. Letzteres wurde durch den Customgedanken öfter auch mal in fetten Achslängen bestellt, also hier am besten nochmal nachmessen (da Du meintest, Du weißt nicht recht, ob es passt). Wenn es ein deutlich zu langes sein sollte, kannst Du es ggfs. im Classic-Basar gegen ein kürzeres tauschen - es sei denn, Du willst treten wie ein Cowboy und Dir ist der Q-Faktor egal. 

Beim Polieren der XTR 900-Kurbeln musst Du darauf achten, dass über die gesamte Fläche das Klarelox runter ist. Das sieht man beim Poliervorgang nicht auf den ersten Blick, wenn man nicht besonders darauf achtet. Wenn Du hier ungleichmäßig polierst, gibt es sonst unschöne Stellen durch die Rückstände der Schutzschicht, inbesondere bei den letzten Feinschliffdurchgängen ist dieses Übel nur nervenaufreibend zu beseitigen.

Für das richtige Maß der Sattelstütze gibt es einen ganz leichten Trick: bei normal angezogener Klemmung sollten die Klemmschlitze des Rahmens absolut parallel stehen. Wenn sich der Klemmschlitz nach oben verjüngt, ist der Durchmesser der Stütze zu gering. Das tut dann übrigens auch weder dem Rahmen noch der Klemme gut. Ich denke eigentlich auch, dass der Rahmen eher eine 27,0 aufnimmt, aber gewisse Toleranzen gab es ja immer (übrigens nicht nur bei den Rahmen, sondern auch bei den Stützen).

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Rennkram (29. September 2009)

Mein altes 93er Zaskar hatte definitiv 26,8


----------



## Beaufighter (29. September 2009)

@zaskar-le: Vielen Dank für deine wertvollen Tipps! Sehr nett von dir. Die Innenlagerwelle werde ich dann mal nachmessen und ggf. austauschen. Breitbeinig bin ich nicht so gern unterwegs.... 

Genau zum Polieren der XTR Kurbel, da gibt es ja schon diverse Threads dazu. Mit was für Zeug mache ich denn am Besten die Schutzschicht weg? Ich habe nur gelesen, dass manch einer zu Rohrreiniger greift. Da sind schon einige tiefere Kratzer auf der Kurbel, ich werde sie dann meinem Vater (Schlosser) mitgeben, der lässt diese im Geschäft mit ner großen Poliermaschine polieren. Muss danach eigentlich wieder was drauf, Schutzschicht oder so? Und wo bekommt man denn die passenden XTR Decals her?

Bei der Gabelgeschichte bin ich noch nicht so weit, dass ich entlacken kann. Ich habe leider auch gerade viel anderes zu tun und komme da nicht wirklich zum werkeln. Ich werde mich bei dir melden, wenn das Gabelprojekt ansteht. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## dr.juggles (29. September 2009)

hätte gerne den 121 ceramic lrs!
der ist dir doch eh zu schwer und zu brachial 
komm schon - geb dir auch meinen nos satz 94er decals in orange ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (29. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hätte gerne den 121 ceramic lrs!
> der ist dir doch eh zu schwer und zu brachial
> komm schon - geb dir auch meinen nos satz 94er decals in orange ...



Jetzt rückste die Dinger auf einmal raus  Iss klar... Ne ne du, der LRS bleibt erstmal hier und kommt ans Zaskar, wir gesagt, ich will dass Teil rocken! Wenn er mir doch zu "brachial" sein sollte, dann denk ich an dich!


----------



## zaskar-le (29. September 2009)

Hallo Arzu,

mit einer Poliermaschine geht natürlich manches leichter, das ist ja praktisch! Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das mit dem Rohrreiniger und anderen Zutaten sein lassen. Wenn man darin keine Übung hat, kann das schwer ins Auge gehen. Nicht nur, dass die Brühe so gesundheitsschädlich ist, dass ich mir das freiwillig niemals antun würde, auch muss man dabei den richtigen Zeitpunkt treffen, und das geht eigentlich nur durch Übung. Zu schnell wieder raus aus dem Bad heißt Klarelox noch dran, zu spät findet das Material nicht sonderlich gut, was bei einem schwer belasteten Bauteil wie 'ner Kurbel nicht so erstrebenswert ist... 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Zeug "by hand" runterholen, dann bleibt Dir die Chemie erspart. Mit z.B. einem 400er-Nassschleifpapier geht es wirklich gut und recht schnell (auch einigermaßen tiefere Kratzer bekommt man mit etwas Fleiß übrigens weg), achte nur eben darauf, dass die Schicht ganz runter ist. Daher dazwischen öfter mal "sauberwaschen" und schauen; die Unterschiede sieht man gut, wenn das Zeug an einer Stelle mal runter ist. Danach mache ich dann immer vier weitere Schleifvorgänge mit 1.000er, 1.500er, 2.000er und 2.500er-Papier, damit es richtig spiegelt... 

Mit einer Poliermaschine geht das ganze aber sicher schneller...

Ob das Alu nach der ganzen Prozedur wieder anläuft und unschön wird, hängt sehr stark von der verwendeten Alusorte ab. Gottlob hat Shimano da wirklich eine gute Zusammensetzung gefunden: auch ohne Klarlack läuft es nicht so schnell an. Alle 3-4 Monate mal kurz (3 Minuten!) mit NevrDull drüberpoliert, und es hält wieder eine ganze Weile. Bei stärkeren Nasseinsätzen etwas öfter. Bei der Gabel übrigens das krasse Gegenteil. Unbehandelt hast Du schon nach 'ner knappen Woche eine "blinde" Oberfläche, nichts mehr da vom Spiegelglanz. Hier also am besten Klarlack drüber oder wöchentlich mit Nevr Dull dran, wobei das versiegeln bei einer Rock Shox der bessere Weg ist. Bei Fragen dazu kannst Du vielleicht auch hier mal nett anfragen; Stefan hat das schon mehrmals gemacht und hat vielleicht noch nützliche Tipps.

Die XTR-Decals der Kurbeln sind leider unwiederbringlich, ab ist ab.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Syborg (29. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> .................Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Zeug "by hand" runterholen, dann bleibt Dir die Chemie erspart. Mit z.B. einem 400er-Nassschleifpapier geht es wirklich gut und recht schnell (auch einigermaßen tiefere Kratzer bekommt man mit etwas Fleiß übrigens weg), achte nur eben darauf, dass die Schicht ganz runter ist. Daher dazwischen öfter mal "sauberwaschen" und schauen; die Unterschiede sieht man gut, wenn das Zeug an einer Stelle mal runter ist. Danach mache ich dann immer vier weitere Schleifvorgänge mit 1.000er, 1.500er, 2.000er und 2.500er-Papier, damit es richtig spiegelt...



genauso wie oben beschrieben mache ich das auch. Das Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Zum Schluss gehe ich noch mit NevrDull drüber. Danach kannst Du Dich drin spiegeln.  

Wird ein schönes individuell aussehendes Zaskar Beaufighter 

Möglicherweise kann ich Dir mit den Gripshift SRT 800 X-Ray behilflich sein. Melde mich diesbezüglich wenn es soweit ist per PM bei Dir.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Oktober 2009)

hey Arzu!
anscheinend nimmst Du den Farb-Trend 2010 mit Deinem Projekt vorweg. Guck mal was ich grad hier entdeckt hab:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...enbremse-Sondermodell-2010-ORANGE::18558.html

keine Ahnung ob der Farbton zu Mango passt. Aber nen Versuch wärs fast wert.

Gruss

PS


----------



## Beaufighter (3. Oktober 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> hey Arzu!
> anscheinend nimmst Du den Farb-Trend 2010 mit Deinem Projekt vorweg. Guck mal was ich grad hier entdeckt hab:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...enbremse-Sondermodell-2010-ORANGE::18558.html
> 
> ...



Hallo! Dann bin ich ja sozusagen unbewusst eine Trendsetterin  
Die Maguras habe ich gestern auch entdeckt und überlege, ob sie vielleicht an mein anderes Bike ran sollen, anstatt Racelines. Aber das Zaskar macht mich gerade arm... Fürs Zaskar habe ich polierte Kooka Rachas besorgt, wobei ich überlege, ob die dann auch orange eloxiert werden sollen. Bekomme ich eigentlich dieses Moosgummi an den Hebeln wieder irgendwie ran?

Viele Grüße


----------



## divergent! (6. Oktober 2009)

der moosgummi ist etwas eklig, ähnlich wie bei griffen. ich hab dafür immer einen klitzekleinen tropfen öl genokken...oder spucke...lecker.

gibts schon bildertechnisch was neues?


----------



## Beaufighter (6. Oktober 2009)

Sodele,
Bilder kommen bald, ich habe nur ein wenig Hemmungen Handybilder in schlechter Qualität rein zustellen. Eine Frage zum Innenlager hätte ich noch, kann man die Achse bei einem Syncros-Tretlager (Pro Series Ti) austauschen? 

Wenn jemand XTR 900 Schnellspanner und Sattelstützen-Spanner für mich übrig hat, wäre ich sehr glücklich.

Viele Grüß


----------



## Beaufighter (8. Oktober 2009)

So, der Orangeanteil steigt langsam





ich war überrascht wie leicht die Schrauben sind. Der Chris King bekommt noch Gesellschaft in mango von Chris King Spacern. 





Der Rest der Kleinteile wird eloxiert, damit der zusammen Farbton passt. Für alle Fälle auch nochmal Kettenblattschrauben, wenn der tune Farbton doch zu sehr abweichen sollte. 

Und hier noch eins von den Kooka Bremshebel. Das Türkis was noch da zu sehen ist, wird noch weg gemacht.





Viele Grüße ausm Ländle


----------



## Beaufighter (12. Oktober 2009)

Am Samstag früh wurde ich vom Postboten geweckt. Der Inhalt des Pakets versöhnte doch das rüpelhafte morgentliche Dauerklingeln. Darin waren unteranderem die Basis der Lenkzentrale





und ein Paar Continental Competition Pro2 Reifen enthalten.





Vielen Dank hier nochmal an den Absender des Pakets 

Eigentlich habe ich nun doch recht schnell fast alle Teile zusammen. Es fehlt einzig ein XTR 900 Sattelstützenspanner und ein paar Aluschrauben, die eloxiert werden sollen. Die letzten Teile werden in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen. Dann muss ich mich erstmal um die Gestaltung der Gabel und um die Kurbel kümmern. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2009)

sooo laufraeder sollten heute raus gehen (muss nachher erstmal noch nen karton holen )
sidn die fuer das rad? das geht leider gar net... gelb und orange beissen sicha ja boese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (12. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo laufraeder sollten heute raus gehen (muss nachher erstmal noch nen karton holen )
> sidn die fuer das rad? das geht leider gar net... gelb und orange beissen sicha ja boese



Ne ne, die Mavic Laufräder sind für mein anderes Rad, die kommen an meinen Würfel mit grünen Wildgrippers und neongelben Magura Racelines dran. Warte mal, ich zitiere mich mal selbst  obwohl die SUP Ceramics auch gelbe Aufkleber haben, aber da werde ich mal darüber weg sehen, ansonsten kommt nur poliertes, schwarzes und ein wenig oranges dran.



Beaufighter schrieb:


> ...Der Laufradsatz besteht aus XTR 900er Naben und 121 Mavic SUP Ceramic Felgen.


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Bei den XTR 900 Schnellspanner für die Laufräder bin ich jetzt fündig geworden. So, jetzt kommt hoffentlich eine nicht allzu dumme Frage. Es ist mir ja bewusst, dass die Schnellspannerachse aus Stahl ist, aber besteht der Rest aus Aluminium oder aus Stahl? Ich frage nur, weil ich die vielleicht auch mit eloxieren lassen will. Weiß jemand auch, wo ich den Gummiring herbekomme, der sich am einen Ende befindet? Der ist nicht mehr ganz heile. Passt da irgendein O-Ring drauf?

Viele Grüße aus dem frostigen Ländle
Arzu


----------



## gtbiker (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Arzu,
nimm doch einen Magneten....
Und bei den Ringen würde ich einfach irgendwelche O-Ringe nehmen, die die selben Dimensionen haben. Ich hab hier so ein kleines Sortiment, wenn du mir die Daten durchgibst (per PN) kann ich die Tage mal schauen.
Viele Grüße
5°C


----------



## xtcnrsteam (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du das Teil richtig ran nehmen willst würde ich aber nochmal über die Bremsen nachdenken. Cantileverbremsen sind eh schon mies und mit den Kookas werden sie bestimmt nicht besser...Zur Stütze: wie wärs mit ner 900er XTR in schwarz?


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Arzu,
> nimm doch einen Magneten....
> Und bei den Ringen würde ich einfach irgendwelche O-Ringe nehmen, die die selben Dimensionen haben. Ich hab hier so ein kleines Sortiment, wenn du mir die Daten durchgibst (per PN) kann ich die Tage mal schauen.
> Viele Grüße
> 5°C



Ähh ja, schäääm, darauf hätte ich selber drauf kommen können...Wegen den O-Ringen, ich muss eh die Woche noch zum Baumarkt da schau ich einfach mal, wenn ich keine passenden finde melde ich mich nochmal bei dir.
Danke
3°C



xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Wenn du das Teil richtig ran nehmen willst würde ich aber nochmal über die Bremsen nachdenken. Cantileverbremsen sind eh schon mies und mit den Kookas werden sie bestimmt nicht besser...Zur Stütze: wie wärs mit ner 900er XTR in schwarz?



Ich werde die Bremsen einfach mal ausprobieren, wenn sie im Einsatz nicht taugen, dann kommen wohl Maguras oder ähnliches dran. Eine schwarze Syncros Sattelstütze ist schon organisiert, passend zum schwarzen Syncros Vorbau.

Ade,
Arzu


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Oktober 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Wenn du das Teil richtig ran nehmen willst würde ich aber nochmal über die Bremsen nachdenken. Cantileverbremsen sind eh schon mies und mit den Kookas werden sie bestimmt nicht besser...Zur Stütze: wie wärs mit ner 900er XTR in schwarz?



Die XTR 900 Bremsen sind sehr gut und lassen sich im Vergleich zu anderem Custommaterial auch perfekt einstellen. Meine Freundin fährt die gleiche Kombination (XTR 900 / Kooka) am Voodoo - ich habe kein besser bremsendes Rad hier stehen. Wichtig ist immer, dass das Gesamtkonstrukt aufeinander abgestimmt ist (Hebel/Bremse/Felge/Bremsschuhe). Generell zu empfehlen sind die KoolStop Eagle-Beläge, egal ob alt oder neu, insbesondere die hellgrauen, da sie sehr weich sind und sich regelrecht in die SUP's verbeißen. Oder auch die Original XTR 900-Beläge, die müssen dann aber wirklich neu und gut gelagert worden sein, sonst werden sie zu hart. Wenn dann die Bremse sauber eingestellt ist und auch der richtige Winkel bei der Ansteuerung beachtet wird, hast Du eine Top-Bremse. Unzufriedenheit mit Cantis entsteht meist, wenn sie nicht optimal oder schlichtweg falsch eingestellt sind...

Wenn Du auf Thrill stehst und Dosierbarkeit und Quietschen egal ist, probiere mal die roten Matthauser-Beläge aus. 
Aber Vorsicht beim ersten Zug an der Vorderbremse, das ist, ääh, etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig". 

Bitte keine V an diesem Rad 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## BonelessChicken (15. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur in allen Punkten recht geben. Never ever V-Brakes an dem Rad. Bremsleistung ist da kein Argument.

Habe den Thread nach langer Abstinenz hier gesehen, die Teilewahl ist ja ein Traum. Vor allem der Laufradsatz mit den fetten 121er Felgen 
Alles richtig gemacht 
Von dem Mango/Orange muß ich noch überzeugt werden, aber das wird schon gelingen.


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Oktober 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...Meine Freundin fährt die gleiche Kombination (XTR 900 / Kooka) am Voodoo...



Das rote Voodoo Wanga ist einfach nur genial  Das habe ich mir schon öfters in deinem Album bewundert! Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge wegen den Bremsbelägen. Und keine Sorge, es kommen keine V-Breaks dran 

Und überhaupt freue ich mich über weiter konstruktive Kritik und Vorschläge bzw. Ratschläge. 
Selam,
Arzu

@BonelessChicken: Vielen Dank auch! Das mit dem orange wird schon, hoffe ich zumindest, ich versuche die Farbe wenig einzusetzen. Weitere Teile und Bilder folgen nächste Woche. Syncros Sattelsütze in schwarz ist dann bestimmt auch da und die Grip Shifter.


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, eine Änderung gibt es noch an dem Zaskar, der Sotto Voce mit der nicht weißen Schrift hat es mir einfach angetan. Er ist auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (15. Oktober 2009)

Was mir gerade bei der Durchsicht noch eingefallen ist:

Bei den Reifen vielleicht optional ein paar Blackwalls im Hintergrund bereit halten. Muß man sehen, ob die braune Reifenflanke von den Contis mit der dunklen Felge und dem Rest so harmoniert.

Als Gabelalternative, weil wir beim Thema orange sind: Die Marzocchi Bomber Z1 gab es damals doch in einem recht netten Orange. Ich habe die nie gehabt und weiß nicht, wie die live aussieht und ob sie zum Rest wirklich passt. Aber wenn Dir mal eine günstig begegnet wäre das sicher mal einen Versuch wert. Von der Performance her soll die sehr gut sein. Hatte die nicht auch schon ein offenes Ölbad?

Wegen der Judy: Da die innen trocken läuft, würde ich die mit Fluid Film von innen konservieren. Weil ich davon ausgehe, daß Du nicht nur bei schönen Wetter unterwegs sein wirst, könnte das für die Gabel lebensverlängernd sein. Ich hatte einige, die teilweise ganz gut angegammelt waren innen. Dann noch schön dick Manitou Prep M auf den Bereich wo die obere Gleitbuchse ist bevor Du dann die Dichtung wieder draufmachst und die Sache flutscht. Ich habe allerdings die Reset Blue Seals verbaut, ich weiß nicht, ob die normalen Dichtungen unter Umständen dann mehr Dreck ziehen, wenn man tonnenweise Fett drinnen hat.
Und bei den unteren Befestigungsschrauben für Dämpfer und speziell auf der anderen Seite für den Führungsstab ebenfalls die Gewinde ausreichend fetten und nicht zu fest anziehen (die passenden Werte habe ich jetzt leider nicht parat). Wenn die nicht geschmiert sind und vor allem zu fest angezogen, dann dreht sich der Führungsstab mit der Schraube mit und Du bekommst das unter Umständen nicht mehr ohne weiteres auseinander (auch wenn man von oben gegendrückt, etc.), wenn Du das zum Service wieder zerlegen willst. Habe den Streß gerade mit einer Judy FSX, da ist das über die Jahre eine innige Verbindung eingegangen...
Stahlfedern hast Du bereits? --> Eibach, Reset, Speed Springs (by Eibach)
Da du ein 1996er Modell zu haben scheinst, dürfte die Dämpferkartusche bereits eine Aluhülse statt der Kunststoffhülse haben? Wenn ja, optimal.


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Oktober 2009)

@BonelessChicken: Vielen Dank für soviele Tipps! Bei den Conti Reifen weiß ich noch nicht, ob sich das Braun mit dem Rest beißt, aber alternative Reifen sind da. Wegen der Bomber, ich wollte ja die Gabel entlacken und größtenteils poliert lassen. Mit der Gabel habe ich eh noch was vor.... Ich wollte da nicht zuviel orange an die Front machen, deshalb kein orange Bomber. Und die Judy gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Wenn ich die Judy auseinander montiere, um sie nackig zu machen, werde ich deine Ratschläge zu Herzen nehmen. Vielen Dank für die detaillierte Beschreibung. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir die Gabel noch nicht so genau angesehen, es ist ein Tuning Kit von Wings drin und Stahlfedern. 

Einen schöne Nacht noch!


----------



## Radlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es schon fototechnische Updates? Du hast doch schon so viele Teile bekommen... 

Sotto Voce find ich übrigens genial, hab ich gerade in schwarz verbaut. 

Ansonsten: Tolles Projekt und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass das Ergebnis ein Knaller wird!

PS: Bin gespannt, wie du mit den Kooka-Hebelchen klar kommst, mir persönlich sind die zu filigran...


----------



## Beaufighter (22. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal entschuldige ich mich für die bisherige miese Qualität von den Bildern. Ich hoffe die folgende Bilderflut versöhnt wieder.

Ich fange mit dem Rahmen an, der ist noch nicht fertig poliert...













Der Antrieb:





Die Kurbel ist leider noch nicht geschliffen und poliert worden, aber das Schleifpapier liegt schon parat.









Geschaltet wird hiermit, die Grip Shifter sind auch schon organsiert.









Die Bremseinheit:









Als Cablehanger habe ich folgende zur Auswahl, es werden beide (also jeweils ein Pärchen) orange eloxiert so dass ich ausprobieren kann.





Es folgt die Lenkzentrale:









Hier die Chris King Spacer; der Sotto Voce ist unterwegs zu mir.





Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu, was an der Gabel zu machen...





Die Sitzgelegenheit:









Zuletzt noch ein Gruß von Elvis und Hugo









Ich bekomme noch die nächsten Tage ein großes Paket mit den noch fehlenden Teilen . Bilder folgen dann. Also ich freue mich sehr über Kritik und Hinweise zum Aufbau.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Oktober 2009)

Hui, das wird ja wirklich sehr farbharmonisch, da bin ich echt mal auf die ersten Zusammensteckbilder gespannt. Cablehanger würde ich in Verbindung mit den XTR 900-Cantis nicht die Vanguards nehmen, die wirken zu mächtig. Außerdem ist auch von der Funktion ein klassisches Triangle viel besser (Klemmung). Wenn es Customhanger sein sollen, würden Chill Pills auch passen, auch wenn man da etwas mehr Vertrauen braucht.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu, was an der Gabel zu machen...



ist die gabel doll vermackt? wenn nicht, könnte man die ja so lassen. würde das ganze bestimmt etwas auflockern.





zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wenn es Customhanger sein sollen, würden Chill Pills auch passen, auch wenn man da etwas mehr Vertrauen braucht.



wieso das?!
bin zwar wegen der fehlenden klemmung des querzuges etwas skeptisch, aber reißen die leicht?

sorry für fredmisbrauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (22. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wieso das?! bin zwar wegen der fehlenden klemmung des querzuges etwas skeptisch, aber reißen die leicht?



Dein Leben hängt bei den Chill Pills halt an einem einzigen, winzigen Madenschräubchen... 

Ich selbst hatte auch noch keine Probleme. Wer aber wirklich gern und häufig (r)umschraubt, sollte sich einen schönen Vorrat an diesen Madenschrauben anschaffen. Die Dinger nudeln sich, auch durch Matsch und Dreck, im Handumdrehen durch, und richtig festziehen ist dann nicht mehr. Wenn das unterwegs passiert, kann das echt ärgerlich sein. Die anderen Triangles haben zwar das gleiche Problem mit den Schräubchen, aber zumeist eben noch eine zweite davon für den eigentlich kraftübertragenden Zug. Das gibt schon ein wenig Sicherheit, wenn die eine mal versagen sollte...


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Dein Leben hängt bei den Chill Pills halt an einem einzigen, winzigen Madenschräubchen...
> 
> Ich selbst hatte auch noch keine Probleme. Wer aber wirklich gern und häufig (r)umschraubt, sollte sich einen schönen Vorrat an diesen Madenschrauben anschaffen. Die Dinger nudeln sich, auch durch Matsch und Dreck, im Handumdrehen durch, und richtig festziehen ist dann nicht mehr. Wenn das unterwegs passiert, kann das echt ärgerlich sein. Die anderen Triangles haben zwar das gleiche Problem mit den Schräubchen, aber zumeist eben noch eine zweite davon für den eigentlich kraftübertragenden Zug. Das gibt schon ein wenig Sicherheit, wenn die eine mal versagen sollte...



ei ei ei...
na mal kuckn. 
aber danke


----------



## Tiensy (22. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein ganz fettes Customrad  Wirklich schön Arzu.

Weiß zwar nicht wie groß Du bist, aber der Rahmen scheint ja ein 16er zu sein. Ist der Vorbau von der Länge her passend für Dich?


----------



## Beaufighter (22. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank Tien Sy! Es wird noch alles. Ist ja alles noch ziemlich in der Anfangsphase und das liebe Geld auch weg. Japp, ist ein 16". Tja, das mit dem Vorbau, da muss ich noch schauen ob der auch wirklich passt. Ansonsten bekomme ich ihn vielleicht ja auch getauscht. 

So, ich bin auch gerade heim gekommen und jetzt warten 3 Pakete auf mich. Die missing links sind da. Bilder gibts gleich hier.


----------



## Sascha123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hut ab! Es lässt sich schon erahnen was kommen wird.

Wenn du so weiter machst kannst du dein Bike bald nicht nur im GT-Forum sondern auch im Classic-Bereich bewundern lassen.

Werde langsam auch nervös und will erste "Komplettbilder" sehen.


----------



## muttipullover (22. Oktober 2009)

Falls du die Conti-Reifen nicht verbaust, kannst du man dem Chowi aus dem Classic-Forum bescheid geben. Der hat letztens welche gesucht.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2009)

Arzu, das macht wirklich Lust auf mehr - vor allem da wir ja scheinbar die Affinität für elox-orange teilen!  Da du ja wahrscheinlich auch die passenden Shifter verbauen wirst, würde ich von den Hebeln wohl nur das Klemmteil orange eloxieren lassen und Hebel und Einstellschrauben silber lassen, damit es sich auch am Lenker wiederholt.
Bei der Gabel könnte ich mir sogar ein auch ein schönes, glänzendes schwarz vorstellen.
Und schwarze Laufräder, evtl orange Nippel, schwarze Speichen, schwarz glänzende oder orange Naben.
Und latürnich ne schwarz glänzende Stütze.
So, fertig! 

Übrigens: Der Sattel!  So einen hätte ich fürchterlich gern fürs STS...


----------



## Beaufighter (23. Oktober 2009)

Also, die Continental bleiben schon hier auch wenn sie nicht ans Zaskar kommen sollten. Ich finde die richtig schick. 

Zu den Kookas, ja die werden teilweise eloxiert. Ich sammel noch ein paar Teile und dann geht es ab zum Eloxieren. Zu den Laufrädern, es kommen ja vorerst die Mavic Sup Ceramics 121 mit den XTR Naben dran. Später könnte es dann in die von dir empfohlene Richtung gehen













Die XTR 900er Schnellspannerfamilie:









Für die Cantis Schuhe zum Entschleunigen





Die Grip Shifter sind auch angekommen noch ist der schwarze Gummi dran





Und zuletzt eine wunderschöne Syncros Stütze 













Dann wünsche ich noch a gudds Nächtle


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2009)

jummy jummy,... das maedel hat geschmack!

ps.: sind laufraeder heil angekommen?


----------



## gtbiker (23. Oktober 2009)

Bin seeeehr gespannt auf das Endresultat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen! Ein XTR 900 8fach Kasette liegt bei der Post und muss noch abgeholt werden. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Jagwire Bremszügen gemacht? Die gibts ja auch in orange. Obwohl ich mir dann unsicher bin, ob es zuviel des Guten wird. Oder halt XTR Bremszüge? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Oktober 2009)

Mmh, meine ganz persönliche Meinung, aber das ist Geschmackssache: an den meisten Aufbauten lassen farbige Hüllen das Rad "überladen" wirken, schlichtweg too much. Ich kenne nur ganz wenige Aufbauten, bei denen es wirklich stimmig ist, eines davon ist von micha/kadaverfleisch.

Unabhängig davon sind die Jagwire (auch wieder: meine Erfahrungen, kann jedem anders gehen) von der Funktion einfach genial. Am Voodoo flutscht es, dass es eine reine Freude ist - hier sind die Jagwire Switch verbaut. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das wirklich an den Hüllen liegt, vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach einen guten Tag beim Schrauben 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich schwarze verbauen. XTR ist immer gut.
Hast Du das orange schon mal gesehen? Passt das zu Deinen orangenen Elox-Tupfern?


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe nur eine Bestätigung gebraucht, dass es mit den orangen Jagwires zuviel wird. Das Timerbline von kadaverfleisch ist sehr geil mit den farbigen Zügen. Ich denke es werden entweder schwarze Ripcord Jagwire oder XTR oder auch die Switch von Jagwire, wobei sich hier wiederum die Frage stellt: silber-, titan- oder carbonfarben 

Ich schicke die Aluteile im November zum Eloxieren, früher geht leider nicht. Ich denke, dass ich dann wenn die Teile wieder zurück sind, mir die passenden Schalt- und Bremszüge kaufe. Hat jemand eigentlich noch Alu-Kurbelschrauben? Oder weiß woher man welche her bekommt außer Tiso? Da finde ich die überdimensionale weiße Schrift so grausig. Eigentlich juckt die Schrift ja nicht, da sie ja eh orange werden...aber ich finde sie trotzdem... Ich habe noch welche von Middleburn entdeckt.


----------



## divergent! (26. Oktober 2009)

also die jagwire züge an sich sind top. sind aber auch sehr starr, kann jetzt positiv und negativ gewertet werden. ich war mit denen immer zufrieden


----------



## mountymaus (26. Oktober 2009)

Was hälst du denn von silbernen Nokons??


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, über die Nokons hatte ich schon nachgedacht und jetzt schon von unterschiedlichen Leuten gehört, dass sie ja nicht so das Wahre sein sollen. Die sehen zwar recht schick aus, aber sie sollen nicht gerade wartungsarm sein, besonders wenns mal schlammig und nass wird. 

Wenn jemand einen Tipp wegen den Kurbelschrauben hat, wäre ich dankbar. Irgendwie finde ich nichts richtiges im Netz, vielleicht bin ich auch gerade zu doof um zu suchen.


----------



## gtbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du Kettenblattschrauben? Oder doch tatsächlich Kurbelschrauben?


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Kurbelschrauben. Da gibt es doch welche aus Alu. Oder sind die Schrott? Die würde ich halt mit zum eloxieren schicken. Dann habe ich halt welche da im selben Farbton wie das andere Zeug. Wenns zuviel orange wird, kann ich ja immer noch die schwarze Kurbelschraube von dir nehmen.

Die Middleburn sind die einzigen die ich gefunden habe, die mir gefallen, aber der Preis  und die Tiso mit der riesigen weißen Schrift sind meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade eine Augenweide


----------



## gtbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

Alu-Kubelschrauben halte ich für Mist. Zum anziehen taugen sie nix (wenn die abkrachen stecken sie als Stumpf im Gewinde), und als Lockerungssicherung taugen sie auch nix. 
Ich würde Stahlschrauben nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2009)

mit etwas loctite halten auch alu kurbelschrauben. hab ich so seit ein paar tausend km am bridgestone. ohne sollte man aber öfter mal kontrollieren.


----------



## gtbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

Hast du nicht immernoch die LX am BS?


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2009)

ja.


----------



## gtbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja, da gibts doch in dem Sinn gar keine Kurbelschrauben außer die kleinen M4 oder M5 Dinger 
Oder meinst du jetzt wiederum die Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eloxierte Alu kurbelschrauben von Tiso am Tequesta und bin voll damit zufrieden. Kurbeln sind fest und die Schrauben halten.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ja, da gibts doch in dem Sinn gar keine Kurbelschrauben außer die kleinen M4 oder M5 Dinger
> Oder meinst du jetzt wiederum die Kettenblattschrauben?



eieiei... asche auf mein haupt. da hab ich doch glatt die schrauben verwechselt...hab definitiv zu wenig am etto geschraubt heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (26. Oktober 2009)

...hoppla, vertan.


----------



## gtbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...hab definitiv zu wenig am etto geschraubt heute


 

Eine Option ist natürlich die Tisos abzuschleifen (bis das eingelaserte (?) Logo weg ist) und dann erst eloxieren.


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

So, ich bin hier fündig geworden. Da hätte ich auch früher drauf kommen können auf der Seite zu schauen. Die sehen auch fast wie die Syncros Crank-O-Matics aus. Wenn es zuviel des Guten mit dem Orange wird, kommen die guten Stahlschrauben mit der schwarzen Abdeckung ran.


----------



## divergent! (27. Oktober 2009)

also nokons sind schon schick aber an denen hast du nicht lange freude. sie haben zwar den riesen vorteil daß man sie beliebig kürzen und wieder verlängern kann aber sie sind bei dreck nervig. meist fangen sie an mit knacksen, zerrammeln sie einem den lack ( gut gibt dann diese gummiüberzieher ) und sie geben meiner meinung nach irgendwann mal nach. sieht man dann immer an krummen nokonzügen. man hat ja jedes glied einzeln was sich mehr oder weniger individuell bewegen lässt. und sie gammeln wenn man sie öfters mit wasser reinigt. alternaitv wenns leicht sein soll gäbe es noch alligator züge. da haste dann die gleichen probleme nur in leichter.

kurbelschraube aus alu reicht zum fixieren der kurbel dicke aus. mit der stahlschraube anbauen und dann kurbelschraube aus alu mit sicherungslack reinmachen. das hält.


----------



## Syborg (27. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also nokons sind schon schick aber an denen hast du nicht lange freude.........



also ich fahre meine Nokons schon seit Jahren und hab immer noch Freude dran. Von der Fertigungsqualität und Verarbeitung her habe die Teile jedoch in der Tat etwas nachgelassen. Ist zumindest mein Empfinden. Ich nehme für die Nokons, nachdem ich sie vom groben Dreck gereinigt habe, immer einen öligen Lappen und streif die Dinger damit ab. Geht schnell und schützt. 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## divergent! (27. Oktober 2009)

ja scher macht mit denen so jeder seine erfahrung. aber nokons bedarfen halt der pflege. am rennrad mags immer nochschleichen aber beim mtb hatte ich auf solche sache wie öl auf die hülsen usw keine lust. da ist der gekapselte jagwire schon was anderes.....da gibts nix zu pflegen


----------



## Radlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr Jagwire und Nokon (an verschiedenen Rädern halt, hehe) und bin mit beiden "Systemen" sehr zufrieden. Mir gefallen die Nokons, weil man Farbtupfer verbauen kann sozusagen (an meinem Rasta-Rad z.B. schwarze Nokons mit grünen, goldenen und roten Teilchen zwischendurch). Pflegeleicht find ich sie beide. Nach dem Putzen gehe ich - wie Syborg - mit nem öligen Lappen drüber (aber eher vorsorglich, ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass das grundsätzlich jedes Mal nötig wäre - ist ja aber schnell gemacht). Jagwire (Hyper und Ripcord hab ich verbaut) funzen aber auch gut.

Im Übrigen stimme ich zaskar-le zu, dass orangene Hüllen too much wären.


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe nokons an den meisten meiner mtbs und ich bin speziell bei den bremsen nach wie vor vom druckpunkt begeistert, da die hüllen sich eben gar nicht bewegen, auch wenn man noch so am bremshebel zerrt. bei der schaltung finde ich sie grandios weil man den liner durchgehend verlegen kann und demnach niemals dreck auf den zug bekommt. allzuviel pflege lasse ich den teile auch nicht zukommen - wennich erhlich bin, gar keine...

speziell beim xcr und der etwas kurvigen verlegung des hinteren und der notwendigen schlaufe vor dem tretlager des vorderen schaltzuges bin ich sehr froh um die kleinen radien, die sich mit nokons machen lassen:









und ich finde sie einfach sehr hübsch 
wobei christian schon recht hat, man muss sich mit den farben ein wenig zügeln :













gegen jagwire ist natürlich auch nix zu sagen. ich fahre die am lightning und die funktion ist über jeden zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Beaufighter (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey versus, also du machst mir die Entscheidung nicht gerade leichter mit den richtig schicken Bilder  Ich schlafe da mal ein wenig drüber. Bei den Nokons könnte ich welche in silber kaufen und ein paar Stücke orange machen lassen für vielleicht Ende und Anfang vom Schaltzug. Also mal sehen was es wird; Jagwire, XTR oder Nokons


----------



## epic2006 (28. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt auch eloxierte Enkappen für Standartzüge, nur wo hab ich leider vergessen...

Soso, hier ist die XTR Kasette gelandet, ein wirklich würdiger Platz!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (28. Oktober 2009)

Gerrit, ich dank dir noch mal für das hier:


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Oktober 2009)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eloxierte Enkappen für Standartzüge, nur wo hab ich leider vergessen...
> 
> Soso, hier ist die XTR Kasette gelandet, ein wirklich würdiger Platz!
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit




Jagwire hat die ganzen Kappen in bunt eloxiert im Programm.. 
Leider immer nur in sehr großen Verpackungseinheiten.
Legen sich leider nicht so viele Händler hin.. Bei ebay hatte ich die mal einzeln gesehen.. Glaube aber net in orange/mango.. 

Jagwire-eBay


----------



## epic2006 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh mal was sich machen lässt, ist ja wohl die neue "Modefarbe", da sollte schon was gehen. Ich hatte schon mal wegen purple Endkappen angefragt, die lagen glaub ich bei 25,- für 50 Stück und 12 Stück brauchts ja für ein Bike, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.

Das hier hab ich noch gefunden und doppelt (=einer übrig):



falls Du das noch brauchst (ups, Linse dreckig, tschuldigung), ist ein Originalaufkleber mit der weiß umrandeten Schrift. Bei Interesse PN.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Dezember 2009)

So langsam wirds hier ja mal Zeit für ein paar neue Bilder...


----------



## Beaufighter (10. Dezember 2009)

Oh je, mir geht es gerade wie planetsmasher. Ich hatte die letzten Wochen sehr viel zu tun. Ich denke ich komme zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr ein wenig zur Ruhe und zum polieren, schrauben und werkeln. Derweil ist auch ein wunderschöner Sotto Voce aus USA eingetroffen. Ich wünsche euch allen noch eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit!


----------



## .jan (8. September 2010)

Was ist denn drauß geworden?


----------



## planetsmasher (8. September 2010)

Is ja witzig. Hab ich mir am Wochenende auch gedacht!

Arzu bitte melden!


----------



## tofu1000 (8. September 2010)

Nicht dass die Teile inzwischen schon an einem schnöden "Rocky Mountain" gelandet sind...  Also Arzu, überzeuge uns vom Gegenteil!


----------



## Beaufighter (9. September 2010)

Jetzetle, das letzte Jahr hatte viel zu bieten, Studiumsabschluss, Jobanfang, Persönliches und Sonstiges, was so einen halt auf Trab hält. Ein paar Teile fürs fruchtige Zassi sind noch dazu gekommen und meine Hirngespinnste müssen noch teilweise umgesetzt werden. Die Fortsetzung wird folgen... 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Nicht dass die Teile inzwischen schon an einem schnöden "Rocky Mountain" gelandet sind...  Also Arzu, überzeuge uns vom Gegenteil!



Erst dann kommt die Ketzerei und das felsige Gebirge wird seine Form finden. Tja, was länge währt wird endlich gut oder mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen

Viele Grüße aus Benztown und euch allen a guads Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

